# 64000 Gildan Men's SoftStyle® 4.5 oz. Ringspun T-Shirt



## mth_3184 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the 64000 Gildan Men's SoftStyle® 4.5 oz. Ringspun T-Shirt has a tear away label?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I printed on them my first and final time awhile back, and I think that they do not have a tear away label.


----------



## mth_3184 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> I printed on them my first and final time awhile back, and I think that they do not have a tear away label.


Thanks for answering Justin. By the way, what made you decide not to print on them again.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

mth_3184 said:


> Thanks for answering Justin. By the way, what made you decide not to print on them again.


The undershirt type feel, the thin, wide neck.


----------



## boyracerclothing (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe the 64000 is a 7.5oz now. I have a sample and I think it's a great quality shirt. Not too thin (but not thick and bulky). Ringspun, so it's really soft. Thats what I plan my next run to be on.

No tear-away label though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

boyracerclothing said:


> I believe the 64000 is a 7.5oz now. I have a sample and I think it's a great quality shirt. Not too thin (but not thick and bulky). Ringspun, so it's really soft. Thats what I plan my next run to be on.
> 
> No tear-away label though.


I don't think it's 7.5 ounces (unless you're talking about Canadian ounces, which is the same as 4.5 ounces US)


----------



## boyracerclothing (Jun 12, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I don't think it's 7.5 ounces (unless you're talking about Canadian ounces, which is the same as 4.5 ounces US)


Oh, it must be canadian ounces than. Didn't even realize there was a difference lol.

I don't find it to be too thin.. maybe its just me.
It's much thicker than bare apparels ring spun shirts.


----------



## Roly (Jan 12, 2008)

I print most of my line on these. GREAT shirt! Not a tear away label.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Anyone know how it compares to the District Threads DT200? I use these for most of my ladies shirts and was looking to get the same feel a little less expensive.


----------

